# Shifa Medical College - Pre-admission



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hi, im applying to Shifa Medical for the 2011 class whose semester starts in December. However, being a student whose living in America, our college semester starts in September and ends late December or January, so im taking the semester off and self studying before i go off to PK. I just needed alittle guidance from some students in Medical, or PreMed or college or who ever has experience, that whats best to study while im home for 3 months? What are the best books to use (barons, kaplan, McGraw Hills..etc) and how long I should study each, how much should I get done to prepare or overprepare me (probably impossible) before starting in Decemeber. I already took the basic Bio, Chem, Phys, Algeb, Trig, PreCalc, Stats and i took AP Biology and AP Chemistry. Any suggestions would be greatlyy appreciated!!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

What I understood from your post is that you will be giving the Entry test. The Entry test usually is conducted in August and the list is out by September. I would be finished with my A levels by June so I would go to Pakistan in July and will be studying for a month or so. Good Luck


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

talib said:


> hi, im applying to Shifa Medical for the 2011 class whose semester starts in December. However, being a student whose living in America, our college semester starts in September and ends late December or January, so im taking the semester off and self studying before i go off to PK. I just needed alittle guidance from some students in Medical, or PreMed or college or who ever has experience, that whats best to study while im home for 3 months? What are the best books to use (barons, kaplan, McGraw Hills..etc) and how long I should study each, how much should I get done to prepare or overprepare me (probably impossible) before starting in Decemeber. I already took the basic Bio, Chem, Phys, Algeb, Trig, PreCalc, Stats and i took AP Biology and AP Chemistry. Any suggestions would be greatlyy appreciated!!


Have you already been accepted or are you going to be applying to Shifa?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

im not giving the entry test, im from USA
im submitting my SAT II's


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

and I haven't been accepted im applying to Shifa, but I know what you're thinking,
that what if i dont get accepted. The thing is that, if I were to play on the "safe" side and start college over here just incase I don't get accepted, in the case i DO get accepted, il be wasting my money by leaving the college I am in for the Pakistani Medical School, because in the US the semester finals take place late Decemeber early January when I am supposed to be in Pakistan in the first week of Decemeber.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If you want to study ahead of time then you can check out these books and familiarize yourself with them.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...t.html?highlight=year+mbbs+book+list#post6261


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

okay, and self studying from these books easy?
3 months is a good time?
are there any other suggestions that can improve me before i go to shifa inshAllah?
can you also tell me alittle bit more about Shifa,
how the routine is, how the first few weeks were for you?
how the rooms are? how the set up is? any information that can give me a better sense of the place,


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

...


----------



## usamask93 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am a FSC student got 81% in FSC , Can u people guide which books to study from for Shifa's Entrance test ?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

talib said:


> okay, and self studying from these books easy?
> 3 months is a good time?
> are there any other suggestions that can improve me before i go to shifa inshAllah?
> can you also tell me alittle bit more about Shifa,
> ...


Before studying Medical books learn how to study Medical Books...search through forums and you will find useful guides.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

can one apply to shifa through PTAP?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^I don't think so. That's only for government schools I believe.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

talib said:


> okay, and self studying from these books easy?
> 3 months is a good time?
> are there any other suggestions that can improve me before i go to shifa inshAllah?
> can you also tell me alittle bit more about Shifa,
> ...


Rizwan bro is right
Yah its good to get study in 3 months or enjoy with family instead of wasting time.
For antomy study for uper and lower limb.
Biochemistry of enzyms, protiens, vitamin, carbohydrats, lipids, DNA, RNA (digestion of protiens, lipids and carbohydrats) 
physiology of body systems
cardiology
embrology
There are some more but these are most importend.
Study some medical termnology as well
i tolled you topics for 1st year of most of the colleges because If you don't want to buy books for these before going to pakistan, you can look them at net or could watch videos on you tube . Best of luck Allah may help You:happy:


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Arent the fsc books and a'level books sufficient to prepare for the entrance test with, or do we need to consult some other books ?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hammad khan said:


> Rizwan bro is right
> Yah its good to get study in 3 months or enjoy with family instead of wasting time.
> For antomy study for uper and lower limb.
> Biochemistry of enzyms, protiens, vitamin, carbohydrats, lipids, DNA, RNA (digestion of protiens, lipids and carbohydrats)
> ...


Thanks for the advice bro! I actually have 3 months starting now because Shifa starts in Nov along with the other schools I applied too. I think it's best to just relax, except for those random stress fits about going to medical school and doing nothing about it before hand LOL. I am gonna start reading about upper and lower limb, because my dad got me this ginormous anatomy textbook some one gave him as a gift. For the rest, I am pretty sure I'll buy the books, I feel it's totally wrong that they don't have "OFFICAL" sets of books for students to buy, giving a lot of options just creates confusion and regrets. Everyone sticking to one book is simpler, I don't even know where I am going to go to buy these books?! Lol, but lets save that stress for another day. Much appreciated help hammad.:happy:


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

talib said:


> Thanks for the advice bro! I actually have 3 months starting now because Shifa starts in Nov along with the other schools I applied too. I think it's best to just relax, except for those random stress fits about going to medical school and doing nothing about it before hand LOL. I am gonna start reading about upper and lower limb, because my dad got me this ginormous anatomy textbook some one gave him as a gift. For the rest, I am pretty sure I'll buy the books, I feel it's totally wrong that they don't have "OFFICAL" sets of books for students to buy, giving a lot of options just creates confusion and regrets. Everyone sticking to one book is simpler, I don't even know where I am going to go to buy these books?! Lol, but lets save that stress for another day. Much appreciated help hammad.:happy:


Good job on taking the initiative and starting to study beforehand! It will definitely help you out. In regards to there being no official set of books, the reason for this is because there is no perfect book. Medicine is a vast subject and trying to use only one book to learn the subject just doesn't work. Some books will be great regarding one topic and at the same time be sorely lacking in another.

Most medical texts aren't written by only one person -- usually one person will write a single chapter. As the number of authors in a book increase, it is possible that the quality of the manuscript is not a constant.

I know it will take some getting used to, and once you're in Pakistan and studying, you will definitely get frustrated at times that you have to find a certain book just to read a few pages out of because your main book doesn't have that information, but slowly you'll get used to it. 

Also, it is good training for the rest of your life -- never is one subject completely covered in only a single book!

Good luck! #happy


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Rehan said:


> Good job on taking the initiative and starting to study beforehand! It will definitely help you out. In regards to there being no official set of books, the reason for this is because there is no perfect book. Medicine is a vast subject and trying to use only one book to learn the subject just doesn't work. Some books will be great regarding one topic and at the same time be sorely lacking in another.
> 
> Most medical texts aren't written by only one person -- usually one person will write a single chapter. As the number of authors in a book increase, it is possible that the quality of the manuscript is not a constant.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and I understand what you're saying, it makes sense. Also, is there a bookstore at Shifa to buy the books at, or do I have to go out and get them?


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

I was thinking of pre-study during the gap between uni and admission, but then I read this advice from some med student about not pre-studying and just chilling for now because these are pretty much the last vacations you are gonna get. 
LOL

And that the uni would help you enough and you don't HAVE to pre-study.

But yeah, even I wasn't completely convinced ( its med school after all)

So what I think is best is to at least have an idea about the books, you know,
which books to buy, make a strategic study plan, you know, ask others, which book they would recommend for specific topics and how they study med and just keep your tools prepared.

Rather than going nuts when it comes to studying all the stuff, rather keep it ready now and study later.

As for the study, I'm gonna stick to videos, med TV shows and stuff for now, not really going for the books, maybe.
That'll keep it easy, In sha Allah.

So I am taking my break when I get it, but yeah, not stupid enough to start med school unprepared.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

talib said:


> Thanks, and I understand what you're saying, it makes sense. Also, is there a bookstore at Shifa to buy the books at, or do I have to go out and get them?


No bookstore, you have to go into the city to get your books. But, if you're at Shifa the first 2 weeks, all the major book stores come to the school and set up huge tables with all the books you'll need, that way you can get pretty much everything for the whole year all at once right there in the main lobby.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> No bookstore, you have to go into the city to get your books. But, if you're at Shifa the first 2 weeks, all the major book stores come to the school and set up huge tables with all the books you'll need, that way you can get pretty much everything for the whole year all at once right there in the main lobby.


Wow, that's very convenient! I should either do that, or buy them from a senior. I feel a little bit more informed now haha.


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow I'm planning on applying to shifa too  
Since im pretty sure I wont get admission in any punjab medical college. As we all know why, the entry test is FSc based..and well I've done Alevels.
and umm btw the canteen of shifa sucks  and shifa doesn't have a hostel.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

They have "homes" to make you feel at home 
but it's all about the education, if their education is good, that's all that matters.


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

basically anything of shifa related to campus sucks!!! theres not any place to even sit there!!!


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

haha come on, they have grounds


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Rocker16 said:


> basically anything of shifa related to campus sucks!!! theres not any place to even sit there!!!


Rarely have time to sit outside of class or rotation anyway.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ MasterRiz, do you by any chance have any pictures of the hostels to share, I am very curious on seeing them, not to the extent to visit Pakistan before-hand, but just for an idea. Or is there any site I can see them ?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Hostel Accommodation: Shifa College of Medicine Islamabad Pakistan – PakMed Info Forum

At the end you can find the picture though I can't confirm if its authenticity.


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Rarely have time to sit outside of class or rotation anyway.


the designated time for each class is 2hrs but the class usually finishes in 1 hr or the most at 1hr 15min!!!!


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

ridafb said:


> haha come on, they have grounds


what ground?? the ground outside is a public ground not of shifa!!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait so the first day of shifa is the 8th, so from the 8th to the 15th the bookstores will be in the school?

Or do I have to be there earlier ?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Have you got in?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Yeah duh. The title says it all? *note sarcasm*

It's not a crime to ask.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

can someone guide me about the biographic sketch that we have to write on the form. what should be included in it.
thnx


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Cut out the sarcasm LOL at the way your asking about the arrival to shifa and asking about bookstores. So that is why I asked.#laugh


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hope32 said:


> can someone guide me about the biographic sketch that we have to write on the form. what should be included in it.
> thnx


I left it blank lol.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Biographic sketch is like a personal statement. Don't fret on it much. It does not have any factor.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok thnx


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I wanna keep this thread alive! Not much time until entry test/admission deadline!


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post in this forum. And I'm also applying. I have 83% marks in F.Sc Part 1, the part 2 result is awaited. What are my chances ? Anyone.


----------



## summer.hassan (May 25, 2014)

*Questions!*

Hey Guys!
So Im applying to Shifa right now( I'm an international student) and wanted to know more about the interview, the entry test( how to prepare for it and where i can find past entry tests? ) and just any advice for a foreign student. I would really appreciate it this thread was really helpful! thanks!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey summer! 

Don't worry too much about the interview it's conducted by Shifa's own faculty, they are pretty laid-back and nice. Main key is to be confident, and be yourself! They'll ask you basic questions like why you want to be a doctor, and why Shifa? why not another other college? Entry test has A levels course, sciences/math and if you're applying for international seat SAT II's are given. Usually if you're applying for local seat and giving the entry test, most students go to an academy to prepare them, which centers its learning based on the entry tests of different pakistani medical college, it would be a smart idea to look into that, and they're not that costly. Other than that, these are all pretty difficult tests (not to discourage you) and Shifas admission in particular is very difficult as well so you should start a couple months in advance if you wish to apply, Thousands of candidates apply and only 100 are selected.


----------

